# Pickleball?



## garyt1957 (Apr 4, 2021)

I was playing full court basketball until last years hip replacement so I have to find something a little less hard on the body. Played pickleball a few times and took to it pretty well. No where near the workout of basketball but better than nothing. Anybody here play?


----------



## maybenot (May 4, 2021)

Okay, I'll ask ... what's pickleball? is it where you toss a gherkin in the air and have to catch it back in the jar


----------



## SeaRaven (Dec 20, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Played pickleball a few times and took to it pretty well.  Anybody here play?


I stated playing this past spring with a 55+ town rec group.  It's played with a wiffle ball and short hard racquet on a tennis court.   Great exercise without the more punishing aspects of tennis.  Serving is usually underhand, and usually played as doubles so you have a partner.  Those of us who don't move to FL for winter will play outside as long as temp is about 40degrees.  We're crazy. 
  .


----------



## Jace (Dec 20, 2021)

Good explanation, SeaRaven
Have never played, but it is good exercise... without being too strenuous


----------



## SeaRaven (Dec 20, 2021)

Jace said:


> Good explanation, SeaRaven
> Have never played, but it is good exercise... without being too strenuous


If you ever get a chance, you should try it.  Were you ever a tennis player?  Tennis players usually make a good transition even if it's been years.
  Learning the Pball rules and scoring take some time, but this age group is there for exercise, encouragement  and socializing.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 20, 2021)

SeaRaven said:


> played with a wiffle ball and short hard racquet on a tennis court


The way I learned that pickleball existed was because my brother plays tennis (he's older than me and living in an over-55 community), and he was complaining that the pickleball people were taking over the tennis courts and in his opinion they should build their own courts.  I guess this is one of the struggles of retirement, ha ha ha.


----------



## Jace (Dec 20, 2021)

SeaRaven said:


> If you ever get a chance, you should try it.  Were you ever a tennis player?  Tennis players usually make a good transition even if it's been years.
> Learning the Pball rules and scoring take some time, but this age group is there for exercise, encouragement  and socializing.


Before "all h#" broke loose, a Sr. Ctr was going to have a group..but wanted an even amount of players..so there wasn't someone left..was too late in signing up..Oh! Well..maybe some other time..
And, yes, was a tennis player..took lessons...taught my husband...we had a lot of good times..with other couples...then time "marches on"


 up


----------



## SeaRaven (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm reading that in warm-weather places, Pickleball courts are installed on-site at condo/ housing complexes and players play till all hours under lights.  But it's a LOUD game (wiffle/raquet/court surface/smack talk) and neighbors can't sleep and can't open their windows.  I side with neighbors on this one. Our Pball is finished by 5pm and is in a rec complex without nearby houses.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

I have good friends in another state that play Pickleball.  They are avid outdoors people who frequently go hiking, so I was curious about it.  Nice to finally understand what it is.


----------



## Knight (Dec 21, 2021)

To go along with the thread about the Luxor in Las Vegas there is this.

https://www.pickleballtournaments.com/tlisting.pl?sublist=Y&selstate=NV

There is a great brand new facility dedicated to pickle ball. The building is located in Sunset Park.  

For the outdoors type between matches there are a lot of soft surface trails to walk or jog on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 21, 2021)

My best friend is always talking about playing pickleball with neighbors. I don't even know WTH that is !


----------

